# [LaTeX] Implicite 3D Funktionen plotten



## DexXxtrin (6. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Bis jetzt habe ich Plotts im LaTeX via GnuPlot gemacht. Allerdings werden da keine impliziten Funktionen akzeptiert.
Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen, womit ich in LaTeX implizite 3D-Plots erstellen kann. Am schönsten wäre, wenn ich den Plott-Code direkt in LaTeX integrieren kann, so wie es bei GnuPlot möglich ist.

Danke und Gruss
DeXxXtrin


----------

